

A Year After (Sun’s Aquisition): The Open Source Projects - robin_reala
https://pelegri.wordpress.com/2011/01/16/a-year-after-the-open-source-projects/

======
technomancy
Interesting that it didn't mention Hudson undergoing a community-driven fork
due to Oracle's heavy-handed meddling:

<http://www.hudson-labs.org/content/hudsons-future>

~~~
zck
The "situation is fluid" link in the article is the same as yours. They didn't
explicitly mention it, though.

~~~
pelegri
I'm trying to help keep that conversation going. It would be very easy to just
rename and give up on Oracle, but we all would prefer for Oracle to do "the
right thing", and we are giving them as much time as we can.

------
cobralibre
It would be interesting to know how many startups have sprung up using Sun
open source projects as the bases for commercial, non-open source products.
The number is nonzero.

